# When will I be able to speak like you



## kyn

How do you say: "You speak Spanish so well. When will I be able to speak like you?"
My try: "スペイン語がうまいね。いつまで君のように話せるなあ。"


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

This is what comes into my mind in this right moment.

いつか君のように話せるのかな。
いつか君のように話せればいいな。
いつか君のように話せないか（な）と思う


----------



## Dai_Yan

*I'd say:*

*"You speak Spanish so well. When will I be able to speak like you?"

君はスペイン語でぺらぺらです. いつ あたし は 同じで話しますか.

(kimi wa supeingo de pera pera >fluently< desu. Itsu atashi wa onaji de hanashimasu ka?)
*


----------



## Flaminius

If I understand English properly, the "when" in the original sentence is not intended to ask how long one should study to master Spanish but is expressing admiration and wish that someday one can attain the same fluency as the hearer's.  That is the reason I like *s_a_n_t_i*'s suggestions.  

If, however, a more literal translation is required, いつになったら can replace *kyn*'s otherwise grammatical sentence.



Dai_Yan (stripped of style codes for ease of edit) said:


> 君はスペイン語で*が1*ぺらぺらです*ね2*。いつあたしは同じで*ように3*話し*せ4*ますか。



1. ぺらぺら can have a person as well as a language as the subject.
2. ね is a modality particle that confirms that one knows what the hearer also knows.  Without acknowledging that the hearer also knows about it, a reference to the hearer's ability like this comes across out of place.
3. The construction Xと同じように is "like X does."
4. 話せる is the potential form of 話す.


----------



## SpiceMan

I would have said santi's one but with みたい

いつかあなたみたいに話せばいいなぁ


----------



## Ocham

いつになったらあなたのように話せる（ようになる）のかなぁ


----------



## Ocham

or いつになったらあなたみたいに話せる（ようになる）のかなぁ

話せるようになるのかなぁ is more elaborated than　話せるのかなぁ


----------



## Mugi

Footnote: 
いつ   = when 
いつか = sometime


----------



## Flaminius

SpiceMan said:


> I would have said santi's one but with みたい
> 
> いつかあなたみたいに話せればいいなぁ


It is purely a nitpick but the conditional form of the potential 話せる is _hanasere-ba_.


----------

